# Speedcubing group of three



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I decided to form a group of three not-very-good normal cubers! [Including me]
I haven't been thinking of the name of the group name yet, but..
I'll decide after i get 2 members.

Any of you interested please post your 
best records for 3x3 until 5x5. 

If you don't have a 5x5 and don't know how to solve one,
it's okay, just give me your records for 3x3 and 4x4.
If you ALSO don't have a 4x4, I'm sorry, you're not
qualified to join.

There are only 2 rules for this which are:
*Must be an active person on your pc
*Must create a video every 2 or 3 days. 

After getting 2 members, I will discuss for a group name
and I will create a new YouTube account with the group name.

-Jay


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2010)

Your last six recent threads have all been pretty unnecessary. 
You may want to start posting your questions in the one question answer thread and just generally lay off making "dumb" threads (as in, don't create any new threads for a while unless you have a good reason...).

People will get mad.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Your last six threads have all been pretty unnecessary.
> You may want to start posting your questions in the one question answer thread and just generally lay off posting threads for a while.
> 
> People will get mad..



Sorry..


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2010)

Just letting you know before you get flamed. lol.
Lurk a bit, this forum may be slightly different than the Malaysian forum, but I'm sure you can catch on quick.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Just letting you know before you get flamed. lol.
> Lurk a bit, this forum may be slightly different than the Malaysian forum, but I'm sure you can catch on quick.



Alright, bro. Thanks.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd join but I do not own a 4x4 (can solve it though, ever borrowed one from a friend) nor do I own a 5x5 (which I can also solve, learned that just for the plain fun of it, in Gabbasoft, lol). PB for 3x3 can be found in my signature.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

olekosun said:


> I'd join but I do not own a 4x4 (can solve it though, ever borrowed one from a friend) nor do I own a 5x5. PB for 3x3 can be found in my signature.



Alright, you're in.  Go on msn!


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2010)

May I ask what motivation we should have to want to join your group?


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> May I ask what motivation we should have to want to join your group?



To get lots of hits on YouTube, if we become a partner with YouTube, 
that way, we could earn money. 

But there's not much other motivations, everything's just for fun.

But yeah, we could earn money.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 19, 2010)

tanjiajien said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask what motivation we should have to want to join your group?
> ...



Thing is theres already heaps of good youtube cubers, not to mention the 5AC so i think it would be very unlikely you become a partner. Now your challenge is to go out and prove me wrong


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> tanjiajien said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Very well! 
Support me!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

why would anyone watch your videos


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> why would anyone watch your videos



.....


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for the PM but no i dont want to join this group like i said theres already heaps of good youtubers out there. Which comes down to what Kirjava said, why would anyone watch your groups videos over already known to be good youtubers videos? By all means go ahead and have fun but i dont think you will get many views.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Ok thanks for the PM but no i dont want to join this group like i said theres already heaps of good youtubers out there. Which comes down to what Kirjava said, why would anyone watch your groups videos over already known to be good youtubers videos? By all means go ahead and have fun but i dont think you will get many views.



Yeaah, you're right.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

*My group name*

Hey guys!

I've finally gotten a new member for my group!

Members are; 
Olesokun, Parity and me.

But I haven't gotten a name for my group.

Any suggestions? 
Leave yours down there! 

-Jay


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 19, 2010)

sorreh but i rather have a directsolving group :w


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2010)

... Seriously?


----------



## Forte (Jun 19, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> sorreh but i rather have a directsolving group :w



lol rach+sheepy


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2010)

SHEPPY I EAT SANWICH FOR U


----------



## Forte (Jun 19, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> SHEPPY I EAT SANWICH FOR U



RACH I EAT SHEPPY FOR U :3


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

THREE CUBERS GROUP


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 19, 2010)

We Three Kings.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

GROUP OF THREE CUBERS


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> THREE CUBERS GROUP



ROFL, too simple. xD


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

YOUTUBE CUBE GROUP


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> We Three Kings.



Not bad.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

CUBE VIDEO TEAM


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

TCG


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm trying to think of a parody name of "The A-Team".


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

FUN CUBE SHOW


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 19, 2010)

but i want to join your group


----------



## Samania (Jun 19, 2010)

The 3 cube-a-teers.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Triple C(cubers)

The Erik Akkersdijk Fan Club


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2010)

¡CANAL CUBO TUBO!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 19, 2010)

WE LOVE SHEEPY.


srsly


----------



## Samania (Jun 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ¡CANAL CUBO TUBO!


I like this one


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm in a group called the Avengers.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Three Muscateers
The Three Blind Mice
The Three Old Men


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

Those One Guys Who Solve Those Weird Cube Things.

Or, TOGWSTWCT for short.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Those One Guys Who Solve Those Weird Cube Things.
> 
> Or, TOGWSTWCT for short.



LMFAO! HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

*My group name [2]*

Hey guys!

I have a few choices for my name already!

-The three cubers' group
-Triple-C
-Three King Cubers 

Please vote!

Thank you! 

Most number of votes will be chosen for my group name.

-Jay


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Lol.



lol


----------



## Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

Why don't you all get on skype (or msn or whatever you use), and decide by yourselves there?
[/threadsolvedanddone]


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2010)

I vote don't ever post again.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 19, 2010)

I sense a ban. I find this amusing.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2010)

Since you obviously didn't pay attention the first time I posted this..


Anthony said:


> Your last six recent threads have all been pretty unnecessary.
> You may want to start posting your questions in the one question answer thread and just generally lay off making "dumb" threads (as in, don't create any new threads for a while unless you have a good reason...).
> 
> People will get mad.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

Omg... this is like your 5th thread about nothing... Please take this into a PM or something.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 19, 2010)

:fp


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 19, 2010)

You could've at least made a poll.
I say you should call yourselves: Doodoo Peepee Heads


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 19, 2010)

can i join ur group pl0x?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 19, 2010)

I love Kirjava!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE YOU
KIRJAVA, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a better idea; start your own forum!


----------

